
Singapore aims to phase out petrol and diesel vehicles by 2040 - ValentineC
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-singapore-economy-budget-autos/singapore-aims-to-phase-out-petrol-and-diesel-vehicles-by-2040-idUSKBN20C15D
======
oska
This is somewhat significant because, as the article notes in passing,
Singapore is a major oil-refining hub. National concern about being a low
lying island in a world with rising sea levels would now appear to be gaining
precedence over more short-term industry & revenue protection concerns.

------
xiphias2
In Norway 44% of new cars bought in January were electric (BEV).

This is the metric countries should try to beat instead of setting arbitrary
goals for another president who will come in the future.

~~~
dilap
If this was the US, sure. But Singapore has had 3 Prime Ministers, ever, and
is in general considered a highly-competent government.

------
jacques_chester
Every time I'm deafened by a bus or truck on the street I dream of this kind
of thing coming to New York.

~~~
darkteflon
Don’t know why you’re getting downvoted, this is a great point and an often-
overlooked benefit of EVs.

I walk my two year old home along a main road in a major city every day and
the noise and diesel fumes are a real bother. That we might not have to deal
with either in future is a lovely thought.

------
BubRoss
This is likely very obtainable - cars are already at least double the cost as
they would be in most other parts of the world. The permits to drive a car
around is usually as much as the car itself. The people driving can afford to
make their next car an electric.

------
dmix
I was just reading the other day that India announced some big number of solar
GW/per year number for 2030 a while back, but projections are already showing
that they will make half that target, at best.

I'm not sure of the utility of politicians making targets 5+yrs from now, let
alone decades from now. Maybe partially meeting them is part of the goal?

~~~
yostrovs
It's a way to show you're doing something without actually doing it. You
become pure light beaming good will on the world, unable to do wrong. The one
who has to implement the policy will have to pick winners and losers, make
concessions, compromise, etc

------
tourdownunder
Good news. I'm hopeful that this ambitious timeline makes Sun Cable project
between Australia's Northern Territory and Singapore more likely.

